# Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 10, 2018)

```
I had no idea I’d be doing this for 10 years, but here we are.</p>
<p>The site started very casually a week or so after I was told by my wife that she was pregnant. I was off of work because of an injury and spending most of my day leveling up my Druid in World of Warcraft. While I contend vanilla WoW was hard work, my wife working two jobs at the time was probably harder work.</p>
<p>I had made some money in the late 90’s before the bubble burst on a desktop icon site called Icon City, it was a lot of fun and was even featured on Screensavers (I loved that show). Then the bubble burst and the site went away for various reasons. However, in the back of my mind, I always figured that I’d end up earning a living online, I just didn’t know how for a long time.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/iconcity.jpg"><img class="aligncenter size-large wp-image-32902" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/iconcity-728x126.jpg" alt="" width="728" height="126" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/iconcity.jpg 728w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/iconcity-225x39.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/iconcity-610x106.jpg 610w" sizes="(max-width: 728px) 100vw, 728px" /></a></p>
<p>Fast forward 10 years…</p>
<p>I had always liked reading the camera and lens rumor section at <a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/rumours.html">Northlight Images</a>, and figured I could do the same thing, but brand it as a rumor site. About $30 later, canonrumors.com was online.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The site was never started to make “real” money, though I figured I’d see some revenue to put towards camera stuff and maybe some rent. Then the EOS 5D Mark II came and traffic exploded and I started to see I might be able to do this for a living. It wasn’t too long after the EOS 5D Mark II that I quit my camera store job and focused 100% on Canon Rumors.</p>
<p>I get asked two questions a lot about Canon Rumors.</p>
<p><strong>The best part of doing Canon Rumors for a living?</strong></p>
<ol>
<li>I’ve met a small circle of people that I consider some of my best friends through this site.</li>
<li>I was never a 9 to 5 person, I enjoy working whenever I feel inspired.</li>
<li>I love to travel and always wanted to be able to earn a living with a laptop.</li>
<li>You continue to meet exciting new people.</li>
</ol>
<p><strong>Advice for others who want to do the same thing?</strong></p>


<ol>
<li>Follow through, it took about 3 years of 5-10 posts a week before Canon Rumors showed any sort of “real” revenue that I could potentially live off of. I know some people have blown up on YouTube a lot faster, but I don’t know anything about that world. One common thing between a blog and YouTube, you must always be adding content.</li>
<li>Grow some thick skin as soon as you can. Living on the internet does expose you to people that can ruin your day.</li>
<li>Don’t take yourself too seriously. Be human. I realized from the start that I wasn’t a “journalist”.</li>
</ol>
<p>Will I be doing this 10 years from now? Who knows, maybe I’ll retire a <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/kodak-and-wenn-digital-partner-to-launch-major-blockchain-initiative-and-cryptocurrency-crcoin-coming-soon/">KodakCoin</a> millionaire in the not-too-distant-future, or maybe I’ll continue to love doing this site indefinitely.</p>
<p><strong>Thank-you’s</strong> (I’m sorry if I missed anyone).</p>
<ul>
<li>My wife Theresa</li>
<li>My son Caellum</li>
<li>Every single person that has read and contributed to the site and forum</li>
<li>Keith Cooper at <a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/rumours.html">Northlight Images</a></li>
<li>Peter at <a href="https://nikonrumors.com/">Nikon Rumors</a></li>
<li>Geoff at <a href="http://www.gwellstaylor.com/blog/">gwellstaylor.com</a></li>
<li>Ethan at <a href="http://ethanmeleg.com/">EthanMeleg.com</a></li>
<li>Peter at <a href="http://fotoart.ca/">Foto Art</a></li>
<li>Joe at <a href="http://www.cameracanada.com/">CameraCanada</a></li>
<li>Jim (You know who you are)</li>
<li>Mitch at <a href="http://blog.planet5d.com/">Planet5D</a></li>
<li>Barry at <a href="http://www.barryandersson.com/">BarryAndersson.com</a></li>
<li>Glenn at <a href="http://www.glennbartley.com/">GlennBartley.com</a></li>
<li>Dan at <a href="http://shuttermuse.com/">ShutterMuse.com</a></li>
<li>Are at <a href="http://f32.no/">f32.no</a></li>
<li><a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/?BI=2466&KBID=3296&KWID=EZ">B&H Photo</a></li>
<li><a href="https://mpex.com/">Midwest Photo Exchange</a></li>
<li>Sam at <a href="https://www.hostduplex.com/">Hostduplex</a></li>
<li>Sebastien at <a href="https://impeka.com/">Impeka</a></li>
<li>Andy at <a href="https://www.andybiggs.com/">Andy Biggs Photo Safaris</a></li>
<li>Roger & Drew at <a href="https://www.lensrentals.com/">Lensrentals.com</a></li>
<li>Jeff at Pier55</li>
<li>Justin at <a href="http://jvlphoto.com/">JVLPhoto</a></li>
<li><a href="https://dustinabbott.net/">Dustin Abbott</a></li>
<li>Bryan at <a href="https://www.the-digital-picture.com/">The-Digital-Picture</a></li>
<li>Graham at <a href="https://breakthrough.photography/">Breakthrough Photography</a></li>
<li>Chris Weeks</li>
<li>Adorama</li>
<li>All of the Canon Rumors forum moderators, they have a tough job.</li>
<li>Everyone at Canon that likes this site.</li>
<li>Everyone at Canon that doesn’t like this site. ;)</li>
<li>A big thanks to the Canon crew that filled me full of beef and malbec at Photokina</li>
<li><a href="https://petapixel.com/">PetaPixel</a></li>
<li><a href="https://www.dpreview.com/">DPReview</a></li>
<li><a href="http://fredmiranda.com/">FredMiranda</a></li>
<li><a href="https://5daydeal.com/">5DayDeal</a></li>
</ul>
<p>Thank-you for 10 years,

Craig</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Congratulations Craig and CR team! 

And a BIG *"THANK YOU!"* for providing this service and platform to us.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Congratulations to all the team.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Way to be, CR Guy! Love love love this site and this forum.

- A


----------



## Memirsbrunnr (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

congrats! you have a good thing going here ... keep it up


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

You need a cake!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

I remember when the site almost died. Canon lawyers sent a takedown notice. Some of us wrote letters to canon telling them that it was a big mistake. In any event, they relented.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Oh, and someone else had a birthday last year. I hope you don't mind, I recycled the card.


----------



## SPKoko (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Congratulations Craig! I love this site and I believe that you have done a great work with it! Thanks a lot!

I follow some other rumor sites and their quality is far worse than Canon Rumors. Here I always find interesting pieces of information and reasoned opinions. The discussions in the forum are usually of a very high level.

I wish we can all make 10 more years together!


----------



## RGF (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Congratulations to the entire team and thanks for a great website.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Thanks for all your work! I've really enjoyed the site, although it has cost me a lot of money by inducing GAS. I hope Canon now realizes that you are responsible for a lot of Canon purchases.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*



drmikeinpdx said:


> Thanks for all your work! I've really enjoyed the site, although it has cost me a lot of money by inducing GAS. I hope Canon now realizes that you are responsible for a lot of Canon purchases.



Indeed, why they'd fight a site that simmers GAS to a boil is beyond me. This site, in no uncertain terms, makes Canon money -- besides the GAS frenzy discussion can create, this forum is (amongst many other things) the world's most knowledgeable Canon buying guide.

- A


----------



## tomscott (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Congratulations!

Fantastic place and thanks for creating a place for all us canonites


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*



neuroanatomist said:


> You need a cake!



The output from that lens will be soft.

- A


----------



## canonnews (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*



Canon Rumors said:


> I had no idea I’d be doing this for 10 years, but here we are.



Hard to believe how time flies! I remember as well reading back in the day CR and before then, NL for a daily source of rumors.

Congratulations on 10 years! and thanks for all the advice and encouragement you've given me since I started canonnews.

Now the BIG question that NO ONE has asked .. Alliance or Horde?


----------



## Click (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Congratulations Craig.


----------



## slclick (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Here's to 10 more! Great job Craig!


----------



## mukul (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Congratulations


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Congratulations and thank you!


----------



## FramerMCB (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Congratulations Craig!!! On 10 years!!! And for having one of the best "RUMOR" sites on the Net. 

This is my go-to site for info (and for humor, insight, techno-knowledge from the many forum contributors)! Interesting that I already had Dustin Abbott and Brian Carnathan's sites bookmarked to my favorites. These guys have great sites too and I absolutely love their reviews as well as their great photography and tips they have for any who peruse their sites. I also like very much how all of you (and others' who run other sites I've been to) are also very responsive when people comment/ask questions.

God bless you, your family, and the entire CanonRumors team!!!


----------



## Perio (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Congratulations on your very hard work and dedication to this website.


----------



## transpo1 (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Congratulations!! 

I joined the site about the time the 5DII and then 7D were igniting the HDSLR video craze and it’s been a helpful way of knowing what might be around the corner for Canon products. 

Cheers and keep up the good work!


----------



## jazz55 (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Congratulations! Thanks to you, your crew and the whole CR community for providing great reads that are very informative and entertaining!


----------



## BeenThere (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

The rumor is that you will be around 10 more years (CR3). Keep up the great work.


----------



## Yasko (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

What a news... C4n0n w4tch knew it first, of course.
No seriously, why do you have to ****** that out? Kindergarden? Oo


----------



## keithcooper (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Congratulations Craig ...and glad to have been a small part of the inspiration!


----------



## LDS (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*



ahsanford said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > You need a cake!
> ...



But the bokeh creamy and delicious... happy birthday!


----------



## brad-man (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Congratulations on your happy little niche. Where's the beer?


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Congratulations on reaching such a milestone and thank you for all the effort you put in to keeping it going. 
Thanks to the moderators as well, I’m sure your input is important to the continued smooth operation of the site. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## jprusa (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Congratulations Craig !


----------



## ethanz (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*



neuroanatomist said:


> You need a cake!



Pfft, not enough DR in that cake, its obsolete, get rid of it.


----------



## ethanz (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Congrats Craig. This is a great site that I enjoy spending (or wasting) many hours on. I've learned quite a bit from all the people here! Hopefully the site provides nicely for you and your family.


----------



## CTJohn (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Thanks for all the work you do, and congratulations!


----------



## JohanCruyff (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Congrats & Happy Birthday!


----------



## Boyer U. Klum-Cey (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Well played laddie! Thank you & your team for the effort.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

I enjoyed this post, Craig, and I'm happy for you that the site has done so well. Keep up the good work!


----------



## IVS (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Happy Anniversary !


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Interesting read since I haven't been around too long. Much appreciated.

Especially interesting to hear Canon wanted it shut down! My GAS purchases of the previous year wouldn't have happened and that was over $15 k CAD

Jack


----------



## Zv (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

I haven't been active here in a while but came back to say congrats and thank you for this site!


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 11, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Wow, congratulations Craig! 8)

Big thank you for 10-years worth of imaging news, rumors, speculations and a forum full of interesting people, real-life information and many good - albeit often heated - discussions! 
Keep it up ! ;D


----------



## goldenhusky (Jan 11, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Congratulations to the CR team!!!


----------



## tron (Jan 11, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Congratulations. This site has become my favorite and not for the rumors so much but mainly for the technical discussions with many members (and the photos too). Keep up the good work.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 11, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

This is one of the best places to learn from.
You done well.
Very helpful. 
Though sometimes the contents are just a bit of rubbish.
-r


----------



## wldbil (Jan 11, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Canon Rumors has been my go to site for anything to do with photography. As others have said a great place to learn from. I would like to thank Craig & his CR moderators for their dedicated work, hope you are around for another 10 years. Congratulations.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 11, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Thank you for your work. Happy Birthday Craig.
Love CR!
Scott


----------



## Macoose (Jan 11, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Happy Birthday!!

I look in at least once per day. I think I found CR in 2013. 
The members have been very good to me when I've asked for help. 
And I appreciate it very much!


----------



## In-The-Dark (Jan 11, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Congratulations and Thank You for a very informative site. Learned a great deal from you guys.
More power!


----------



## Talys (Jan 11, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Happy birthday and congrats an making it this far 

Longevity is really an accomplishment.


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 11, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Constantly adding new content is very important but so is keeping abreast of the latest trends such as apps and other technology. That said, I wish you all the best for the nest 10 years and congratulate you on the past 10 as I have enjoyed this site.


----------



## Akhiel (Jan 11, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Congratulations, Graig!
THANK you, Graig! And of course thanks to all contributors of all kind of resources, including the Anonymous resources.

I think, that more than 8 years, CR is part of my daily photography 'breakfast'. Your site is for me the gateway to all other Canon resources. The relevance fits perfectly to my interest. It helps me to stay well informed about the latest (upcoming) developments in this field.

Keep up!
Your efforts are highly appreciated.

Regards,
Akhiel
(The Netherlands)


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jan 11, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Congratulations on ten years and thank you for providing this forum! I truly appreciate and enjoy the information, education and (sometimes acerbic) wit.


----------



## jalbfb (Jan 11, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Congrats, Craig. This site has helped me so much with equipment selections and I have enjoyed the various conversations about camera and photography related topics. Here's to many more years of success!


----------



## hendrik-sg (Jan 11, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

I wonder wich rumors were around since beginning and never came true? my guess, ahsanafords new 50mm 1.4 lens is among them, the actual 100-400 was a long running rumor. A new 135mm lens maybe? a better 14mm 2.8 lens?


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 11, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*



hendrik-sg said:


> I wonder wich rumors were around since beginning and never came true? my guess, ahsanafords new 50mm 1.4 lens is among them, the actual 100-400 was a long running rumor. A new 135mm lens maybe? a better 14mm 2.8 lens?



No no Hendrik, this new 50 _is for all of us_. 

But I'm curious what was rumored here the longest before every actually happening. Surely a lens. 35L II? 100-400L II?

- A


----------



## hendrik-sg (Jan 11, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Yes Ahsanford, 

you are right of course. I have no doubt you will be the first who will preorder this lens, and i will be the 2nd


----------



## ethanz (Jan 11, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*



hendrik-sg said:


> Yes Ahsanford,
> 
> you are right of course. I have no doubt you will be the first who will preorder this lens, and i will be the 2nd



Canon probably has him on the pre order list already.


----------



## michi (Jan 11, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Congratulations and Happy Anniversary. I thoroughly enjoy your website!


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 11, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*



ethanz said:


> hendrik-sg said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Ahsanford,
> ...



Unless it has STM.

...in which case I _still_ will be the first to pre-order, but at time of unboxing I will kill it with a hammer, box it back up and return it to Canon.

But this is a CR Guy celebratory thread. I'm OT as usual. ;D

- A


----------



## jwilbern (Jan 11, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Happy birthday! I bought my first DSLR, the EOS 40D, right around the time you started. I've enjoyed everything about your site, from the great photography to the spirited discussions about the Dynamic Range of sensors. Here's to many more years.
John


----------



## wsmith96 (Jan 11, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Happy birthday CR! This site has been a great wealth of training, support, inspiration, and fellowship for me. Keep up the good work and thank you for what you do for us!


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jan 11, 2018)

*Re: Happy Birthday, Canon Rumors Turns 10 Years Old Today*

Good stuff Craig - and well done for the perseverance: you've provided the platform for an awful lot of sharing over the years, oh and some information on Canon's latest and greatest.

Here's to at least another 10.


----------



## rfdesigner (Jan 11, 2018)

I see I'm late to the party, Congratulations.. here's to another 10!

Also love neuroanatomists cake!


----------

